# -
,         ,      ?   ,   ,    ? :Big Grin:  (  ).

----------


## Tatyana65

", -, , -",  13 " "

----------

*Tatyana65*,      ?      :Embarrassment:

----------

:Wow:   :yes:

----------

*Tatyana65*,    ?
 ,  ?  .
 ?   ,     - .         ?
    -   :Embarrassment:

----------

-,   ?

----------


## Tatyana65

,  (   -  ,   "",           ).         (        (   62),      (      76),      (    )      .     .
   -       .       :Embarrassment: ,    -    :yes:

----------


## Tatyana65

> -,   ?


      F9

----------

*Tatyana65*,   ,   ,            ,      ,       .  :Frown: 
*Tatyana65*,   1 ,   2006. , ,   ,        2005.  :Frown:

----------

,    :Wow:   :Embarrassment: 
 :yes:

----------

, , -     . ,     ??
(    )

----------


## ANRy

"13.  "    ,   .
, -      ?
   :    " "   ,   .

----------

C,ANRy,    .      =)

----------


## -



----------

> 


  ? 8  10

----------


## Komapair0

,         "   ".     :   ->     ->  .

----------

> ,         "   ".     :   ->     ->  .


    ?

----------

